# I blew it !



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay so My ex and I have joint custody of Maddie and he was going to take her for the day. He noticed she need's a bath and said he would take her to the groomers. I only have like one day off a week and the sisters are blowing their coat again. Maddie is collecting mats down the back of her bottom and behind the ears also her belle. I mad a list of what the groomer can do but was worried they would shave her because that groomer doesn't listen to direction. My biggest fear was they wouldn't be gentle so Bob ended up leaving without taking her. I called out no its okay just take her but he left mad.
I will take a picture of the before and after she looks like a rescue dog poor thing.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am sorry you feel you missed a chance, I doubt your dogs are still truely blowing, they are perhaps shedding a bit for their winter coat, to keep a drop coat in full coat one must address their status and brush everyday...sometimes with busy lives it's not possible. I seldom put my guys on a groom table (I am lazy about setting it up), I let them set in my lap or on the floor when I watch TV, they see it as attention and cuddle time and I do just a little bit (I have four) it helps keep them matt free. 

Don't beat yourself up, you have a busy life and your pups will understand you work so you can buy them biscuts, keep a roof over your heads, and off time is play time!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I try to sit and groom at least once a week. Last week she was just as bad but I didn't have time for the full meal deal . It has been awhile since she has had a bath. I think Zoey and her play hard while I'm at work and is causing more matting. I gave her a hair cut to match an old picture I'll see if I can find it.
Having technical problems darn. I'll try again later.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Suzi,

Robbie is right about not beating yourself up about this. You will make the time to de-mat her, and she will look and feel wonderful. My Buffy only tolerates about 15 - 20 minutes of combing at one time, so I do what Robbie has suggested: I have her in my lap while I am watching TV and comb out her mats for as long as she will let me. the next evening (or the one after that), I work on another problem area. My two play very hard several times a day, and they create mats for each other - and more work for me. ound:

If your ex was not willing to listen to your concerns, it is probably better that he did not take her to the groomer. If he had, and Maddie had come back shaven, you would have been more upset, and he would be less likely to want to help out with her after that because he would know that it was his fault (I am assuming here.  )


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Suzi..for the little time I have spent on this forum....I cannot come to any conclusion but that you are a loving and caring mom to your two little ones. I have noticed your posts ( that sweet little picture at the bottom of all of them ) and I am sure you do the best you can. Which is true for any of us at certain times in our lives. 

The one hint I can give is the corn starch idea! I really rub a lot into any bad mats (with them sitting on my lap, just keep on working it in) wait a while ...rub some more...try and work it out with your fingers and comb one mat at a time. If you can get some of the big ones out maybe you wouldn't have to shave them down but will be able to have them cut short. Would be easier to keep up with. 

Good luck and go easy on yourself....I am retired and have all the time in the world and still fall behind....two is a lot of work, but double the joy.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the support Ive been trying on and off to upload pictures but something is wrong I have probably punched to many buttons. Any way Maddie has a new hair cut and is mat free and I'm also a GRANDMOTHER! on my way to the hospital right now.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Congrats on your grandbaby Suzi! I know you're a good mama and have a lot going on. Your girls brother Ozzie is a bit high mantenance too, even in a puppy cut! I have to brush him every day to keep him matt free and that doesn't always happen. Just do the best you can! Enjoy your girls and your grandbaby


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How exciting, Suzi! Now for a grand baby you HAVE to get some pictures on here!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Mazel Tov, Suzi! ! That is wonderful news ! ♡!♥!♡


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Being a Grandparent is the best! Congratulations and Mazel Tov to you Suzi.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations on being a grandma, Suzi! I'm glad Maddie has a haircut and will be easier for you to groom.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Another try at adding Maddies picture cross your fingers!
I'm so mad I messed up my computer some how I cant do attachments. I pushed to many buttons trying to get on the internet now I cant show my pictures I'm going to cry. Boo Hoo


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Payton Steven Schneider is the cutest baby in the world! I cant wait to barrow him.:whoo: Now if I can just figure out what I did to not be-able to attach photos


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm at starbucks and hoping I just have a bad internet connection at my house. The two pictures are maddie when she was a puppy and the other is a few days ago after her bath and hair cut. I like her in short ears because she looks younger. :whoo::whoo::whoo: I guess its my bad internet connection! I was so worried I pushed to many buttons .


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Very cute. She does look more puppyish (for there is such a word). I feel the same way when Tyler's ears are short. It makes him look a lot younger than his 15 years. Enjoy the new more manageable hair cut.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Suzi, do you have any pictures of the baby?


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Congratulations...a mat free...clean puppy AND a new Grandbaby!!! What else could we possibly want. 
Payton Steven Schneider, an important sounding name, nice. 

Happiness and good health to all.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I brought my camera to the hospital and then forgot it in the car. I hope to see him this week and take some pictures.:baby::baby::baby:


----------

